# Differential Problems???



## Detroit Locker (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello all.
I'm a new guy on this site and you can see by my nickname that I work for Eaton/Detroit Locker.
Are any of you familiar with the Titan axles? I need someone to help us get some information about rear axle specs.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Scott


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

hey DL, welcome to the forum, i dont know of anyone on here with any diff info, goto www.nissantitanforum.com , and speak to " austin "


----------



## Zfan (Jan 11, 2006)

What specifically do you need to know


----------



## Detroit Locker (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm covered. Austin gave me all I needed to solve my question.


Scott


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

If they make one for the Titan, they may want to look at the Frontier as well, should be the same rear end. Could add to the market of such a device.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

i dont belive the fronty has the same rear


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm probably wrong but, you have an M226 (which is a D44 variant) right?


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

on the titan yea, from what i hear, nissan had dana do sum custom stuff to the 44, not exactly sure whats differant tho


----------



## Detroit Locker (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had the Frontier and Titan (both 2005) rearends side by side and they aren't the same. The Frontier does appear to have the same rear as the Armada. I always thought the Titan and Armada would share rear end components but that isn't the case.
The Titan rear is substantially different than a Dana 44. While the covers are the same size and shape, the bolt holes are in different locations. The ring gear has larger bolts and the method of preload and backlash adjustment is totally different but much better than a Dana 44. The axle shafts are 32 spline(compared to 30 on a Dana 44) and neck down considerably from the shaft to the spline. The shaft itself is closer to a 35 spline Dana 60 than a Dana 44.
The axle shafts are different between a open diff and electric locker equipped unit. Open diffs have 2 shafts of equal lengths while the electric locker axles have 1 long and 1 short. By chance, our Truetrac will fit both applications. Prior info had told us that electric lockers and open diffs used the same axle shafts. That was wrong. 

My public Thanks to Austin for his help and parts. Without his considerable help, our work with the Truetrac would have been much more difficult. :cheers: 


Scott


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Let me start with this...I do believe you. What follows is caused more by doubt in what I've seen than any doubt about what you've said...

I'm just wondering why Nissan would use the same axle code for different parts. I'd also like to point out that (if I could remember where I saw this) the Nismo and the 6-spd SE has a different axle code than the Auto SE and LE frontiers.

Gonna have to try to remember where I saw it. I know I saw M226 listed for the Nismo's and SE stick...

Is it possible that there are, in fact two axles for the frontier...one that matches the armada, one that matches the titan? Nissan did advertise the frontier as having a D44 variant.

under drivetrain here:

http://www.nissanusa.com/vehicles/ModelSpecifications/0,,128202|128214|,00.html


----------



## Detroit Locker (Dec 20, 2005)

mainerunr-
Your info is most likely correct. The Frontier I checked was an SE model. It is very possible that upgraded models use the 44 variant. I'll do a physical axle check on a Nismo.

Scott


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Detroit Locker said:


> mainerunr-
> Your info is most likely correct. The Frontier I checked was an SE model. It is very possible that upgraded models use the 44 variant. I'll do a physical axle check on a Nismo.
> 
> Scott


Sweet since I have the same axle in my 6-spd SE. I just have this nasty fear of having an orphan axle without enough of them around for anyone to bother making cool stuf like lockers for it.

Turns out my course on one of the other boards says the SE auto and LE's all have the nissan corporate C220 and the Nismo and SE manual have the M226. He also says the HB233 that the last gen frontier had was quite a bit stronger than a D44.

Thanks again for looking into this.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

sumthin is wierd here, i could swear the titan and armada had the same rear end.....


----------

